# Love Tyrant



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2012)

*Love Tyrant*
​



			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> One day Gris, a female shinigami holding a mysterious item appears in front of the high-school boy Aino Seiji trying to force him to kiss a random person. With Seiji choosing to kiss Gris how will his yandere crush, Hiyama Akane, handle it!? Since normal love seems to have become a little boring these days the gallant and (troublesome) messenger of love appears! This love triangle is a matter of life and death! So will Seiji survive this? Find out in this hypertension love(?) comedy.




*Genre:* Comedy  Romance  Shounen  Supernatural


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2012)

What the ...love comedy version of Death note?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> What the ...love comedy version of Death note?



Well, an attempt at one anyways 

Onani Master Kurosawa still holds the top parody spot with Dream Note being a close 2nd


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2012)

OMK, I didn?t get past ch.10 but i remember that thing was hilarious.

And with Dream Note you mean _that_ Dream note?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2012)

interesting, although yandere are even worse than tsundere, the only one of the -dere that seems even remotely interesting is the goudere

didnt she say the couples in the book always get married, essentially assuring 2 person polygamous ending, that would be something.


----------



## Azaria (Aug 23, 2012)

The hell is this 

Will take a look after checking out this Kurosawa thing


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2012)

I searched 6 pages and didn't find it. And because I CTRL+F'd "renai". Baka gaijins and their English names. 

By the time I got halfway of the 1st chapter, I knew I'd love this. 
Gris was slapped with the Kiss Note because it's easy.  And Hiyami is fun yandere.

Who knows how that girl played around with the book. But the way the ground broke looked like a forcefield appeared around her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2012)

That girl most likely is the one with the crush on that yandere chick which will probably lead to a more confusing love paradigm they have currently going


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, it's already leading itself into becoming a big mess. And there's a chance she fucked around with the Kiss Note more than we'd think.  Granted, that would raise the question of what kind of person would steal someone else's book and write pairings in it but given the characters we've seen, I'd let it slide.

Also, it really sucks that it's monthly. 
It's too much fun.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh god  so funny


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 26, 2012)

This story is so random


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2012)

At least we know that only that humans can't write in the book. xD


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 29, 2013)

Oh wow, I'd forgotten about this completely. Need to get back to it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

This probably would have been a perfect time to end the manga


----------



## rajin (Oct 12, 2013)

*Love Tyrant 15 Raw*

*
Ch.149...*


----------



## rajin (Nov 12, 2013)

*Love Tyrant 16 Raw

Chapter 22*


----------



## rajin (May 30, 2014)

*Love Tyrant 21 Raw*

*112*


----------



## rajin (Jul 9, 2014)

another very good romantic and emotional and comedy and action chapter 

*Love Tyrant 22 RAW*

*Gilded Splendor*


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2014)

*Love Tyrant 26 Raw*

*
Also chapter 10 is out.*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 24, 2014)

Just finished all the translated chapters so far (up to 17). This is a pretty fun series...nothing revolutionary, but it is certainly entertaining. 

Seiji..oh man, that harem is growing quickly lol. So much shit to deal with, but goddamn that would certainly be fun. Guri is tons of fun...doing whatever the fuck she wants (and she is next in line to become God lol...). Akane...oh God Akane. Yandere truly are the best when it comes to manga.  Shikimi is quite interesting...and super sexy times. Seiji sure gets surrounded by some amazingly crazy chicks . Wonder why that guard keeps binding her after every meeting though? Akua...secretly loving her older brother. Fuck yeah. Yuzu is pretty annoying...maybe she'll get better.

I am really curious to know more about the whole "Spear and Shield" families and their backgrounds. Why does Akane want to hide that information so much? Also, quite interested in how Seiji will influence Guri into becoming either God or the Devil Lord.

Hoping more translated chapters come out soon because this was such a fun read (albeit it very very short).


----------



## rajin (Mar 19, 2015)

*Love Tyrant 28 RAW 
Kubera Forum*


----------



## rajin (Apr 23, 2015)

*Love Tyrant 29 RAW : 2 double pages joined

  Chapter 155*


----------



## rajin (Aug 31, 2015)

*Chapter 36*


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2015)

*Chapter 185*


----------



## rajin (Jan 21, 2016)

*cause we know what happens when cang du used his schrift*


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2016)

*Chapter 114*


----------



## rajin (Jun 29, 2016)

Chapter 71


----------



## rajin (Aug 10, 2016)

Ikumi's son always looks awkward and butthurt with their relationship


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2016)

he was launching lightning bolts all over the place


----------



## rajin (Nov 21, 2016)

Chapter 16!


----------

